# Find coffee pic...post here!



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Dont know if anyone's interested, or wants to submit any coffee related photos or pictures they stumble across .

i am thinking of making a collage for the kitchen wall so post those pictures

must be coffee related..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Geordie Boy said:


>


Funny but but i am not sure its coffee related .


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Funny but but i am not sure its coffee related .


It's my favourite custard.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

sjenner said:


> It's my favourite custard.


Birds custard yum yum , not sure it's the same company though ???

http://53ideas.wordpress.com/2010/05/16/alfred-bird-the-custard-man/


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Birds custard yum yum , not sure it's the same company though ???
> 
> http://53ideas.wordpress.com/2010/05/16/alfred-bird-the-custard-man/


Very similar font...

Probably owned by unilever, kraft or nabisco, or some such corporation.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

*Hazardous Waste - Protective Gloves Advised*


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> *Hazardous Waste - Protective Gloves Advised*
> 
> View attachment 8671


Is that a picture of you emptying your bin?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Damn - you're too fast for me Daren.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Apologies for taking this seriously - I need to take my mind off not being able to make an espresso in the absence of a working Classic.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And it came from here:


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Charliej posted this a while back in another thread.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> *Hazardous Waste - Protective Gloves Advised*
> 
> View attachment 8671


not so sure this is going into my collage ! And yet I am pretty sure mr Kidd you have some nice photos to do with coffee.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

13char ........,.,


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Some pics


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I said I liked the top right!!

But as I cut&paste your name the forum thought it was a hyperlink and moderated it!!!!


----------



## MariaJohn1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Here is an interesting coffee picture for you


----------

